# Oscars laid eggs



## marcel (Feb 16, 2011)

So, knowing that my oscars never lay eggs when we are home i threw a blanket over the tank. and withing 7 hours they had laid eggs. not sure what to do know i'v tryed to get them to hatch in the past with no luck, not sure if they are mules or not. anybody have any tips for me to try and get some fry out of this.?
thanks.....tryin up upload pics


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

wow.
i have no tips for you but wish you the best of luck with this project....


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Your best chacne to get fry is to remove the eggs and hatch them in a seperate tank.


----------



## marcel (Feb 16, 2011)

Canadian_Aqua_Farm said:


> Your best chacne to get fry is to remove the eggs and hatch them in a seperate tank.


Yea i'v tryed that in the past but not sure if i was doin it right or if i had the temp set right, this time i though i'd leave them for a couple days to let them do all the work them take em out if i think they might be a sign of them hatching.


----------



## marcel (Feb 16, 2011)

Theres always that chance that they arnt fertile, is there a way to tell?


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

You can tell by the colour of the egg. Fertile eggs will be tan and around 48 hours they will start to show some tiny black pigment inside. Infertile eggs will be opaque white.


----------



## marcel (Feb 16, 2011)

UPDATE..........at around 9 last night i saw the first egg start to move and within minutes a lil tail poked out, now theres hundreds of lil tails. their all fightin to get out of the eggs. On the last day i started to notice a lil black dot showing in the egg. then within hours they all started movin, so looks like i have hundreds of new fish, givin they live!.


----------



## marcel (Feb 16, 2011)

Fry are doin great, hundreds and hundreds still swimming around the bottom.
colours changeing, starting to notic a black spine developing on their backs.
looks like the bottom of the tank is alive..Still 80-90% alive and thriveing.

Will have update'd pics soon


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations, the fun part starts now  Thats a lot of little mouths to feed. Good luck with raising them!


----------



## marcel (Feb 16, 2011)

thanks, and yes there are to many mouths to feed, and i though havin one 3year old was enough. now i have 800 kids haha


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

lol pls post pics of all the babies!!


----------



## marcel (Feb 16, 2011)

still hard to get a good pic, these guys are tiny


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

congratulations!!!!


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

awesome! good luck!


----------



## marcel (Feb 16, 2011)

looks more like a bee hive now, their everywhere!!


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 11, 2010)

Start hatching the BBS!


----------



## marcel (Feb 16, 2011)

*updated pics*

babys are almost 1/2 inch now, will start sellin soon!!
since this batch had hatched they have laid eggs twice more.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

marcel said:


> babys are almost 1/2 inch now, will start sellin soon!!
> since this batch had hatched they have laid eggs twice more.


They look very cool!

Nice job!...I guess there will be still bunches experts keep thinking oscar need at least 200 gal to breed. .


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

That is just awesome, they are looking great! Fantastic job!


----------



## marcel (Feb 16, 2011)

H . said:


> They look very cool!
> 
> Nice job!...I guess there will be still bunches experts keep thinking oscar need at least 200 gal to breed. .


haha yea well the second batch of eggs were laid in a 26 gallon bowfront, after removing them from their 90G, when they laid the first time. didnt want to disturbe the eggs so i moved the parents to that small tank untill the eggs hatched, then cleaned and did the switch again. back in the big tank they already look like they want to do it again, but havnt since i have not put their egg layin rock back in.....running out of tanks to keep up with them!!


----------



## agresfish (Mar 2, 2011)

Your so lucky, cant wait till my oscars are old enough to breed, knowing my luck though i got 3 males or 3 females. lol


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool. You may need birth control for them!,


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations! I used to breed oscars, a female tiger and male blood red. The babies were albino tigers, later called "rasberries" by the stores that sold them. My oscars spawned in a 135 gallon that had a 12 inch niger cat and 12 inch motoro, in addition to some other fish. 

You may want to let a few batches of eggs spoil. I used a piece of slate in my tank, which I could then remove for a few moments to expose the eggs to air; then they won't hatch.

Some people frown on using it, but a bit of chopped up beefheart (available at Beefway on Kingsway in Vancouver) is a very cheap way to bulk up baby oscars super fast.

What kind of oscars are you breeding exactly?


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

WOW Congrats!


----------



## marcel (Feb 16, 2011)

stratos said:


> Congratulations! I used to breed oscars, a female tiger and male blood red. The babies were albino tigers, later called "rasberries" by the stores that sold them. My oscars spawned in a 135 gallon that had a 12 inch niger cat and 12 inch motoro, in addition to some other fish.
> 
> You may want to let a few batches of eggs spoil. I used a piece of slate in my tank, which I could then remove for a few moments to expose the eggs to air; then they won't hatch.
> 
> ...


Well mom and dad are bolth albino tigers, only 2 albino survived the first batch but more came threw on the second batch. those that arnt albino are at the moment black and yellow. they are starting to have very nice markings.


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

You will likely end up with a cross section of clean albinos and "mixed" gene patterned fish, which will be very interesting I am sure. Again congratulations with it all and enjoy the zaniness of caring for so many fast growing and sometimes aggressive little fish.


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

how are these guys coming along? 

I have a full grown 8 year old Albino Oscar that I love to death, would love to maybe get him a little brother in the near future  keep us posted!


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Congrat on the spawn!!!
I luv the markings on the lil guys/gals.

Sometimes it takes a couple a few times before they get it right.
I remember my Blue Acaras would lay eggs & get wigglers but then one of the parents would eat them. 
After a few time I was able to get a few 100, good source of feeders for me. (Sorry).
I had to change to cons to keep up with the hungry fish.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very cute little guys. Congrats!


----------



## marcel (Feb 16, 2011)

240sx said:


> how are these guys coming along?
> 
> I have a full grown 8 year old Albino Oscar that I love to death, would love to maybe get him a little brother in the near future  keep us posted!


they are coming great, all are nearly 3/4 of an inch and the patterns are getting brighter and more defined.


----------



## marcel (Feb 16, 2011)

stratos said:


> You will likely end up with a cross section of clean albinos and "mixed" gene patterned fish, which will be very interesting I am sure. Again congratulations with it all and enjoy the zaniness of caring for so many fast growing and sometimes aggressive little fish.


yea i know what ya mean theres a small group that has a fadded pattern with a turqouis glow to them very cool and other are just the normal tiger strip patteren.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Congrats on the success you've been having.Must be taking up some your free time for sure with excess feedings,water changes etc.Good luck with your project

Luke


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

marcel said:


> they are coming great, all are nearly 3/4 of an inch and the patterns are getting brighter and more defined.


Let me know if you want to let any go, I'd love to grow a buddy for my 8 year old Albino that just got a new 130 gallon 6 foot long house


----------



## marcel (Feb 16, 2011)

240sx said:


> Let me know if you want to let any go, I'd love to grow a buddy for my 8 year old Albino that just got a new 130 gallon 6 foot long house


Yea their still small for your older guy, But if you have a tank to grow them out in we can work somthing out np. pm when interested!

I'm lookin for a 130g need to upgrade!
for Rays. :bigsmile:


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

Yea I have three other tanks I can grow them out in, snap a couple pics if at all possible so to see how they've come along


----------

